# 시끄러워요 / 시끄럽거든요



## AccioJo

Can anyone explain the difference between 시끄러워요 / 시끄럽거든요?

감사합니다!


----------



## Warp3

The construction {verb stem}+거든(요) is generally used when giving a reason or excuse.


----------



## vonderhowzen

시끄러워요 is simply saying it's noisy, loud or (what you are saying is) irritating. 요 is respective term/stem(?) and can be removed when used in non-respective situation (that's another thread).

시끄럽거든요: 거든 is used, as Warp3 said, giving 'reason' or 'excuse'. It is used to relay how something is to another person, in this case, how noisy or loud it is. When 시끄럽(meaning: is noisy) already states the noisiness and 거든(meaning: how it is) reinforces how (noisy) it is again it is used to _convince_ how it _really_ is noisy. Also another way it is used is this stating of how something _is_ twice indicates definite higher state of irritation. With 시끄럽거든요 sarcasm and force is added to 시끄러워요 resulting in added confrontational element as if repeating for the second time to tell someone to be quiet/shut up and may even signal possible beginning of actual scuffle. 

Pardon me. I'm not academically qualified nor apt at this explanation thing even at layperson level but I tried.


----------



## Lawrence Tcherassi

What does 시끄러워요 / 시끄럽거든요 mean?


----------



## kenjoluma

시끄러워요
It is noisy.

시끄럽거든요.
Because it is noisy.

시끄럽거든요?
(I want you to quiet down because...) It's noisy, (can't you see?) #a bit demanding and blaming tone if you raise it in the end.


----------



## wildsunflower

I have a different opinion about "시끄럽거든요?". (Please note this is different from 시끄럽거든요.) It is more polite than 시끄러워요. The questioning form is used to ease out possible confrontations. It is like saying "It is noisy. Would you be quiet?"


----------



## Lawrence Tcherassi

OK Thank YOU!


----------



## vonderhowzen

Okay, I failed to separate the difference between "시끄럽거든요" and "시끄럽거든요?". 

However from the above posts you get the gist of their meanings and how they are used; I like kenjoluma's: short and simple. wildsunflower's is yet another way it can be used, I'm sure, among many more with slight variation.


----------

